

John Resig: How could YUI3 improve its image compared to jQuery, MooTools, etc.? - bensummers
http://www.quora.com/How-could-YUI3-improve-its-image-compared-to-jQuery-MooTools-etc/answer/John-Resig?srid=5i2

======
ahi
Documentation makes YUI seem far more complicated than it is. For example, I
recently needed a slider widget. Compare the documentation:
<http://jqueryui.com/demos/slider/> <http://developer.yahoo.com/yui/3/slider/>

Like many web devs I am not an expert in javascript. I just want to copy/paste
some "codes" to get my slider. By the time I get to the point of needing
detailed background documentation on a widget, a generic jQuery widget has
been sitting in my prototype for a couple of weeks.

~~~
seiji
jQuery takes a "sensible defaults" direction. Animations have default values.
You can get sliders with one line. Everything works intuitively.

YUI takes a "be explicit up front" direction. You want an animation? Tell us
the timing, direction, and easing up front. Instantiate your animation. Run
your animation. You want a slider? Tell us the min, max, length, and default
values when you create it.

jQuery works great when you want to be fast and done. YUI helps you if you
want to be a little slower and get everything tweaked to your exact
requirements from the start.

